# First solo of Fade to Black (Fast Lick)



## salv (Sep 24, 2008)

I really want to shoot myself. Let's say i've been trying to get that part on and off for the last 4 years. I can do the last solo pretty well but that little lick in the first solo i just can't get to sound right. I'm even sweeping the first 6 notes and trying to go as fast as i can but still doesn't sound right. Should be such an easy song but that part just gets me everytime.

|----14-|-19-14-------15p14------|
|-15----|-------15----------15----|
|-------|----------16----------14-|
|-------|--------------------------|
|-------|--------------------------|
|-------|--------------------------|


----------

